# Goodbye Romeo!



## eden000 (May 23, 2013)

Bye Romeo! I had this guy for a little longer than a year and a half… He was by far my liveliest fish - always swimming around, never floating idly. I feel responsible for his death  It all happened very suddenly, I didn't have more than a day to try to treat him. Oh well, I'm happy he didn't seem to suffer.


----------



## Percylover (Sep 10, 2014)

SIP. Beautiful fish...


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

awe:,( s.i.p. He's gorgeous!


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Swim in peace, sweet Romeo...


----------



## Crateria (Sep 11, 2014)

SIP beautiful Romeo :c


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

S.I.P. Romeo, I remember when you bought him and we couldn't decide if he was a girl or a boy haha. He was always an adorable little fish and grew up to be absolutely stunning! Know that you had a beautiful boy in your care


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

^+1, I saw the thread title and thought "oh no, not that Romeo" sorry. You should feel responsible btw, I don't know the story but when Mesmer got sick the first time and second time It took 2 weeks for me to get the meds in the male. Now I'm fully stocked. So 1 day, that can't be your fault, heck it would have maybe taken me longer to notice my fish was even sick!


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

Such a pretty boy! SIP Romeo.


----------



## Flare The Betta Fish (Oct 6, 2014)

Gorgeous fish, s.i.p Romeo. He's in the big fish pond in the sky


----------

